# Still in the FOG?



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

If the DS hasn't really acted remorseful and hasn't really changed to much other than cutting off communication with the OP, and acts as if nothing has ever happened, would you say that they are still in the FOG? Also do you think it could result in another A?

It has been 6 months since D-Day and my W just acts as if nothing ever happened and she wasn't even really remorseful.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

She is either still in the affair , it may have gone deeper underground or she is not remorseful, either of these should be of concern to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

How do you know for certain she has cut off all contact? Is she totally transparent with you on everything?


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

My H hasn't shown much remorse either, but on the other hand, he has said he feels bad for what he did, I don't know what's going on inside of him. I don't know if he is or not, I do acknowledge that he may be showing it ways I don't see, but I dunno. I think lack of remorse is one of the characteristics of the fog.


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> How do you know for certain she has cut off all contact? Is she totally transparent with you on everything?


As far as I can tell she cut off all contact, I've checked the phone records everyday since she said she would stop talking to them and she hasn't, and for a long time I was checking her e-mail and FB accounts and nothing of interest ever came up. I guess they could have found another way to communicate but I'm sure after 6 months I would have found out some how if they were still talking.


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

I just don't know what to do in this situation...


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

You follow what is called a 180 and by these actions will demonstrate who you are, she will notice and if you do this right she will know that you are a good catch this in turn may trigger her to start fighting for you. The 180 will help you as a person and give you the opportunity to focus on yourself. Search for the 180 posts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe she just wants to get past this with minimal damage to herself. Check out disbelief's thread-I am certain that is what his DW is doing to him.

Say, here's a question: who does all the bills/opening the mail in your household? There's a possibility that she has gone "low-tech" in this (i.e.:"snail mail"), because you are checking all e-mails/phone records/ etc.
The U.S., with all it's technology, went up against the Vietnamese, who used little more that rifles, sweat and muscle-and we all know how that war went.
There's also a possibility that she is using a pre-paid phone?


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Maybe she just wants to get past this with minimal damage to herself. Check out disbelief's thread-I am certain that is what his DW is doing to him.
> 
> Say, here's a question: who does all the bills/opening the mail in your household? There's a possibility that she has gone "low-tech" in this (i.e.:"snail mail"), because you are checking all e-mails/phone records/ etc.
> The U.S., with all it's technology, went up against the Vietnamese, who used little more that rifles, sweat and muscle-and we all know how that war went.
> There's also a possibility that she is using a pre-paid phone?


I pay all the bills, we don't have much mail that is sent to our house we've pretty much selected online bill statements for everything possible.

Like I said before there's a possibility that they have found another way to communicate but I'm not so sure thats going on. 

I guess maybe she could be going on as if nothing happened because she really regrets it or something even though she hasn't really shown that she is remorseful, kind of like what Paramore said about her H; "I do acknowledge that he may be showing it ways I don't see, but I dunno."


----------

